# Versus Chaos Plague Marines



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

*Versus: Week Twenty​*
This week we're going to continue our journey towards 5th with the implacable march of the Deathguard.

They're tougher than normal marines, armed with Blight Grenades and up to two special weapons in a 5-man squad. Their Feel No Pain ability makes them very hard to kill. Combined with the defensive nature of the Blight Grenade, they;re masters at holding objectives.

In 5th, they;ll retain their Scoring status since they are Troops, which means there will be even more focus on using them to take and hold objectives. However, in 5th Feel No Pain is getting a nerf, making it so that AP1 and AP2 weapons will ignore FNP in shooting. This makes them very vulnerable to Plasma and Melta weapons.

So, how do you plan to deal with them?


----------



## DaemonsR'us (Jan 25, 2007)

Plasma cannon spam from oblits most likely, that or terminators in CC steamrolling over them clearing a path for troops to capture objectives


----------



## slaaneshy (Feb 20, 2008)

Actually i'm banking on the positives Galahad outlines as a core strategy in holding objectives. Most AP2 weapons are high strength and wouldnegate FNP anyhow. As for plasma guns....i'm hoping the enemy rolls lots of ones.....


----------



## shas'o7 (May 17, 2008)

Keeping with the Tau theme, use Crisis squads with plasma rifles. S6 AP2 rapid fire will deal with those annoying things.


----------



## Steel Nathan (Apr 26, 2008)

Well enven though they cancel out a few attacks, they're still slow . 

As in charging termies w/ lightning claws and powerweapons should do the trick to me. . Deamon Prince and other Monstorus creatres would be nice, seeing that they possibly wound on 2s/3s and just drop, no save, no FNP, nothing!. 

If that all fails, it's shooting time. Plasmas would probably be the obvious choice, especially with my fluffies(chaos termies :winkand their combi plasmas of death. My Eldar Banshee's might have problems abit with their lousy blight gernades and high toughness but at least they won't get any saves( and FNP!:yahoo. 

*cries* rending will do a good job when attacking the dirty bastards with my Death Company/ Lemartes. With the DC, they're the same strength as their toughness, and I get to reroll to hit( all in the first round though, seeing that I charge for the rending part >.>). Attack bikes shall do the trick itself with it's mighty multi meltas. I just won't expect much to die when their Rhino blows up that's all......


----------



## Son of mortarion (Apr 24, 2008)

Lysol. Lots of Lysol.

Any high strength, low ap weapon will do the trick, but demolisher cannons are the best. After that, any ordinance weapon with s5+. Another way is to dump the proverbial crap-ton of small arms shots into them.


----------



## Son of mortarion (Apr 24, 2008)

the problem with assaulting my beloved death guard is, unless you A) outnumber them, or B) are using approximately the same number of troops, but with more attacks to assault them, they won't die. A daemon prince will be able to kill no more than 5-6, and They come in (usually) squads of 7 or 14. A termie squad has the problem of losing the attack for charging. In addition, they have to decide to either use power fists to take advantage of any hits and hit last, or risk only wounding on 5+. The plague marines will be able to either weather the lc attack, or hit enough times to make a few hits stick, thus winning the combat. The best termie unit to assault them would be a squad armed with two industrial cans of Lysol (more commonly known as a heavy flamer) and armed with power fists and storm bolters. The reason for this is they need to eliminate as many as possible before assaulting, or they will be stuck in a tar pit that bite back.

Other elite assault units will fare better. A squad of nobz with big choppas, necron wraiths,blood claws, genestealers or warriors, or a large squad of ogryns would have the combination of strength, attacks, and the endurance to win in close combatagainst death guard.


Count the seven.


----------



## Imperial Dragon (Dec 22, 2007)

well i've been playing with plauge marines lately rending really hurts but that won't be so good in 5th ed as other have said ap1 and ap2 weapons.

nid players can use zoanathropes with warp blast to help kill of some plage marines same with a tyrant.

if you play chaos use a chaos lord with MoK daemom weapon on a juggnaught....... this will be able to take down heaps of them.

yeah template weapons can do lots of damage, there a bit like termies there going to fail that save if you shot or hit them enough.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Swamp them with Ork Boyz, led by a PK Nob. Failing that, a nob squad (Bikers..?) should cut a swathe through 'em.

Hmm... Cut a swathe...


----------



## Someguy (Nov 19, 2007)

The trick with plague marines is to really focus the correct weaponry on them, while not wasting stuff that will do nothing. If you have a bunch of bolters, fire them at plague marines only as a last resort if there's nothing else to target. Plasma, power fists, high strength power weapons and rending are what you want.

If you do charge, make sure that you really gang up on them. Individual plague marines aren't all that dangerous but you really want the power fist champion dead.

Also watch out when firing mixed weaponry at them. If you fire a terminator squad with a cyclone, for example, you may find that the chaos player is able to put both krak wounds on one guy and the storm bolter wounds on everyone else. It can be even worse in cc, with the power wep wounds all going on one guy if you just have a vet sergeant type guy.


----------



## Mastermime (Mar 27, 2009)

I would say deal with them the same way I deal with Loyalist Marines, Take 2 Plasma Guns and a Champ with power weap/fist and a PP. I will out number the standard 5-7 man squad and even against T5 I'm going to be killing at least 3 of them before they charge me. 4-5 with the Bolters. 

More generally I would still say Plasma Melta is the way to go. Followed by an Elite charge. However saying that, they are slow, and Blowing up their transport really slows them down even more. I would say beat them to the objective and shoot the green poop out of them.


----------



## maddermax (May 12, 2008)

For me, its a Demon Prince of Tzeentch with warptime and Winds of Chaos. Quite simply, you have a template weapon that kills them on a 4+ (with reroll), then you have an assault where you'll be ignoring his armour save and FNP, with rerolls to hit and wound. Can easily wipe out a whole unit in a turn.

Otherwise, just focus fire on them, and hit them with anything you have with power weapons/fists. Dreads and any MCs also do serious damage to them. Templates with St. 8 are brilliant against them, so tanks can work wonders too.


----------



## Crimson_Chin (Feb 20, 2009)

Prism Cannon FTW. Str 9 AP 2 blast is worse than bathtime for them. That or a wraithlord.


----------



## Grimskul25 (Feb 17, 2009)

For me I'd send in a squadron of Killa Kans or a Deff Dread with 4 Dreadnought CCW, Let's see how Nurgle's gonna help them with all those PK! It's Stompin' time!


----------



## Blue Liger (Apr 25, 2008)

shas'o7 said:


> Keeping with the Tau theme, use Crisis squads with plasma rifles. S6 AP2 rapid fire will deal with those annoying things.


As stated I don't think it's been nerfed as most AP 1-2 guns are either S* or higher and some are short ranged, second they only really ever get one shot and if they are getting more than that they are dealt with quickly. 
And the Tau rifle is only 24" at max one shot if you can hit first.

I prefer combating them with a fast power weapon squad aka Incubi, Howling Banshees, Vanguard (the jumpack ones - I think they are) these guys can get in and strike either before or with them and wounding on 4-5's with many many attacks meaning the Plague Marines don't get a save.

So fast moving fast striking power weapon specialist infantry.


----------



## Ferik (Nov 5, 2008)

Honour Guard with Chapter Banner had them drop a full squad of Plague Marines in 1 turn of combat and that was only with a 7 man squad as well.

Blight Grenades were essentially cancelled by the banner, they strike before them, have alot of attacks and the Plague Marines get no FNP.

Also Harlies would work well especially if the Deathguard have been doomed.

Anyways thats my solution.


----------



## Bobgenrut (Feb 5, 2008)

Among with the mentioned above massed fire never fails. And I agree with the crisis suits with plasma rifles and even after they finish up with that squad they can hunt termis or anything realy.

Hope this helps, if it did level my daemon :grin:


----------



## Ferik (Nov 5, 2008)

Not to harp on you dude but you are seriously bordering on bad form there you really shouldn't be asking for rep or deamon leveling if someone thinks you should have some they will do so though I do realise you are being "cheeky" you may want to still refrain from doing so.

Anyways 

Cheers and peace out:victory:


----------



## bishop5 (Jan 28, 2008)

I haven't got the CSM codex on me but i've always used Battlecannons/Demolisher Cannons to great effect against squads of Plague Marines; i'm assuming they're T4(5) and not T5 so the S8 battlecannon will negate their FNP. The demolisher definately does!


----------



## MyI)arkness (Jun 8, 2008)

I had few battles against nurgle, i think they are too tough to shoot them normaly and you need those special/heavy weapons for the rest of chaos army. Imo you must try not to get into combat with them, because they are likely to tie up assaulting force for a long time, unless you got some uneeded troops, shooting takes alot of effort too, so avoiding nurgles at all would probably be most optimal decision. If they are defending objective try to contest it and ignore nurgles otherwise, if they are moutned in rhinos try to take out rhinos early so that nurgles are left useless with your forces away from plasma range, if nurgles are using 10+ men squads they wont be getting anywhere fast, so ignore them as much as you can and then use some of those blast weapons (if you dont have them then you are in trouble against swarm armies anyway) or those powerful meele/ranged weps,if you manage to win the battle between your and his more powerful troops. I think that should be the correct overal tactic, everything else depends on player decisions.


----------



## Inquisitor Einar (Mar 6, 2009)

I've played against a friend of mine with his deathguard. And yes, these guys are TOUGH to bring down with my sisters.. the only reliable means of bringing them down I had was my divine guidance and my cannoness and my seraphim with eviscerator.
I also had a squad with melta guns and a stormtrooper squad with plasma's but I needed those to deal with his dread ( and failed horribly at that ).
Ofcourse my cannoness died to horrible die rolling, leaving only my seraphim to deal with them. they managed quite nicely. Combined with Heavy Bolters powered up by divine guidance, I managed to take down quite a few of them.


----------

